

Don't Be Afraid of Cold Calling - stevencorcoran
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/95152385483/cold-calling

======
edwardballard
The first time I ever cold called anyone I was terrified. I don't know why,
but I think there's a natural fear of rejection. Fortunately, my co-founder
taught me how to do it and now it comes as natural as programming. This
article doesn't mention it explicitly, but having a professional teach you how
is what you need to get past that initial fear of rejection.

